# Should I rinse off soduim metabisulfite ?



## Twintrades (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there Ibought sodium and potasium metabisulfite. Do i have to rinse off the sodium ?? I know i don't have to rinse the potasium. I was just thinking I could use the sodium sanitize the larger items. And soak everything. Then with the smaller items u could spritz them with a spray bottle that has potasium in it and whip the water off.

Also could I use carboy brush on a plastic car boy??


----------



## Kev (Mar 4, 2012)

Depends on where you are using it.

If on anything metal, you need to rinse to avoid corrosion. 

I only use potassium metabisulphite ( kmeta), don't see a reason to use sodium based.

There is debate on whether you rinse bottles after sterilizing. I do, but many do not.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 4, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Hi there Ibought sodium and potasium metabisulfite. Do i have to rinse off the sodium ?? I know i don't have to rinse the potasium. I was just thinking I could use the sodium sanitize the larger items. And soak everything. Then with the smaller items u could spritz them with a spray bottle that has potasium in it and whip the water off.
> 
> Also could I use carboy brush on a plastic car boy??


Personally I think the Na-meta and K-meta are interchangable UNLESS 1) you are a commecial operation, in which case don't use Na-meta at all, or 2) you are very very concerned about sodium in your diet. Some folks use Na-meta for sanitizing (because it is usually cheaper), and K-meta for wine additions.

I don't like to use a carboy brush on plastic carboys. I'm concerned that the stiff bristles will scratch the plastic making it harder to clean the carboy and probably harder to sanitize effectively. I did have one brush that seemed to have softer bristles and might try that GENTLY. When I used plastic carboys, I would soak them in Diversol (aka pink powder) for a while. This seemed to do a fairly good job of cleaning and removing stones. There are also some drill attachments with cloth on the end designed for cleaning carboys. I have used one of these and it worked fine, but wasn't always great at getting to some spots.

Steve


----------

